# Girard Lakes Bass Club Mosquito Lake Open Jim Stacchiotta Benefit



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

June 25th Anthony Mileto will be hosting the 2nd annual Benefit tournament for Jim. It will be out of the State Park ramp at Mosquito lake. 7am-3pm. $85 if you pre register. $90 if you sign up day of the tournament. For more info or to sign up call Anthony at 3307884441.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/2016WEBFORMS/STACCHIOTTI/MOSQUITOOPENJUNE25.html


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bump for this Saturday...


----------

